

 Would you use code-review-as-a-service? - derwiki
http://www.paidcodereview.com/

======
redmaverick
I most definitely would. I was searching for this kind of service in the past.
The closest is
[http://codereview.stackexchange.com/](http://codereview.stackexchange.com/)
but the problem is that we cannot make frequent changes and ask for more
feedback. Also, we cannot submit an entire project and try to get feedback.

------
crusso
Just an idea for you: Make the service an integral part of a system that
customers can use themselves with or without your additional help. You could
start the business model with more of a contracted service approach but
eventually transition to a hybrid human resource + SAAS model.

Code review is something that many organizations need some bootstrapping on
and perhaps some periodic mentoring, but at some point I think they want to be
able to wean themselves off of relying on an outside contracted service for
something that will be used so often.

Good luck.

------
samtimalsina
Reminds me of [http://www.sergioschuler.com/startup-lessons-learned-from-
my...](http://www.sergioschuler.com/startup-lessons-learned-from-my-failed-
startup/). Test the waters before you give a commitment. Personally, I would
like to see what the review includes (syntax, tests, patterns?)

~~~
derwiki
I did basically what Sergio did with CameraLends.com last year. I've learned
from that and want to "date around" before committing to an idea this time ;-)

------
dbalatero
I want to sign up as a reviewer, but couldn't figure out how on the mobile iOS
version of the page. I put in my email but that didn't clear it up either.
Will try it later on a laptop, but just FYI!

~~~
derwiki
Nope that's it. I currently don't have a way to differentiate "I'm interested
in having code reviewed" vs "I'm interested in becoming an expert." I plan to
send a follow-up Google Survey to everyone who signed up to get a better sense
of who's interested in this service.

------
derwiki
I know this can come off as shameless self promotion and this site is just a
landing page and signup form in it's present state. I recently quit my day job
to try to work on my own projects, and this time around I'd rather get early
feedback before really even building an MVP. That said, I do think this would
be a useful service and would be happy to build it, if enough people like the
idea and would want to use it. I'll be putting on my tough skin now, if anyone
has any feedback at all. Thanks!

~~~
wdewind
I would not use this because:

-I can't have my company's source code existing in yet another system. It's already in github and after CircleCI's security failure my desire to have another entry point to source code is very low.

-More importantly: I, and most experienced developers, don't use code review to find simple syntax errors or fix stylistic issues. Code review is a way to socialize your changes and make sure they make sense in the larger system. The code reviewers on a site like this will not understand the larger system with enough to detail to find issues that are not simple syntax errors.

Just my .02

~~~
derwiki
Thanksk for your thoughts! As I mentioned in another response, maybe this is
best aimed at coders picking up a new technology (or non-coders becoming
coders), similar to AirPair.

~~~
wdewind
Definitely could be a lot of room there. I can't imagine O'Reilly guides are
the best way to quickly learn a new language...

------
SheepSlapper
Seems like to do a _good_ code review, the reviewer needs to know the scope of
the code they're looking at, and where it fits in the big picture. Hell, maybe
even the big picture too.

If you outsource code reviews, you lose that perspective and it comes down to
"will it compile, and does it look vaguely correct?" which isn't super
valuable.

That being said, if you can overcome that problem then the idea becomes a lot
more enticing :)

~~~
derwiki
That's a good perspective. "will it compile, and does it look vaguely
correct?" can still be helpful though. Imagine you're learning Rails, and
haven't learned all the idioms yet. Me leaving comments such as "this would be
better as a before filter", "try to avoid metaprogramming unless you have to
(and you don't have to here)", etc

------
epicureanideal
Yes. I would certainly use it and frequently. I signed up. Please contact me
as soon as this is available. My email is in my HN profile.

------
znmeb
No! If my team can't write readable code, I'll get a better team!

------
tenfingers
Would you perform code review yourself on a big, unknown code base?

No.

------
samp615
I can dig it.

